# Making music



## Flea (Jan 18, 2012)

This has nothing to do with martial arts, but .. what the hell.

After entirely too many years out of the field, I finally dusted off my larynx and auditioned for a concert choir.  I'm a pretty good musician.  I've always been the strong dependable voice in any challenging harmonies.  But that was a long time ago.  After I got in, I was informed that the crowning jewel of this season would be Benjamin Britten's War Requiem.

Basically, the whole thing is one big augmented 4th that lasts over an hour.  I've been the aural equivalent of a deer in the headlights at many rehearsals.  After sweating it out, I come home and listen to the full score - choir, boy choir, soloists, full orchestra, chamber orchestra - and shiver with awe at the full effect.  I have a very long way to go before I feel ready for next month's concert, but this is by far the most rewarding piece I've ever had the honor to share.

The whole work is over an hour, but here's the movement we worked on tonight.  I've always enjoyed Britten's work, but this is my first exposure to his serious stuff.  Enjoy.


----------



## Langenschwert (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow, that's badass.

I've always loved Peter Grimes, though I'm not familiar with Britten's whole body of work. You might enjoy Messiaen (my teacher's teacher's teacher ), lots of tritones used as a dominant rather than a fifth.

I used to listen to 45 minutes of Anton Webern every day. 12-tone goodness!

Kudos to you for performing such a challenging score!

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Flea (Jan 22, 2012)

Langenschwert said:


> Wow, that's badass.
> 
> I used to listen to 45 minutes of Anton Webern every day. 12-tone goodness!
> 
> ...



I'll see you and raise you.  Once I sat and thrilled to the clangor of a construction project outside my front door for no less than two hours.  I couldn't tell you what it was, but it had some really special magic to it.  Death metal is for amateurs!

Today we had a special rehearsal that lasted most of the day.  11-4, with the mandatory church potluck break at 1.  I wouldn't have spent it any other way.


----------



## Flea (Feb 15, 2012)

Well, today our efforts got the ultimate endorsement.  The conductor decided to play a recording of the Libera Me at rehearsal tonight so those of us who hadn't heard it yet could appreciate the full effect.  A few measures after the "per ignem" part - when, in english, Thou shalt come to judge the world by fire - one of the speakers gave out and belched a big cloud of smoke.  We all burst out laughing, and the conductor pounced on the opportunity to tell us that _that's_ how this movement is done.  Sing like you're on fire!  

It's probably egotistical, but it seems like Divine Acknowledgement to me.  Whether it's a blessing or a warning remains to be seen, but this is shaping up to be one hell of a concert.

:flame:


----------



## Carol (Feb 15, 2012)

What a great moment!!  

I just wish I could be there to cheer you on.  As far as Divine Acknowledgement, my money's on Blessing


----------



## Flea (Feb 25, 2012)

The concert is tonight.  I'm so excited!

Naturally, I woke up this morning with complete laryngitis thanks to mild head cold that's been completely manageable right up until last night's dress rehearsal.  I am *not* skipping out, even if I have to lip-synch the whole damn thing.  But I'm drinking lots of tea today.  When I feel up to braving the chill I'll probably hit up the hippie store for a homeopathic doohickey too.


----------

